# First Twisted Dual Coil Hitting Like Crazy



## Shako (11/9/14)

Hi

I just made my twisted dual coil (0.3 Ohm) on my Tobh Atty v2 on my own sx350 mod. It looks awesome and pumps like a beast. 




The problem is its hitting me like crazy and i am vaping a 4mg liquid. Tried all different watts.
Any ideas to improve the vape?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (11/9/14)

what ohm is the coil?


----------



## Shako (11/9/14)

Its a 0.3 Ohm


----------



## Shako (11/9/14)

The taste is awesome and i still cant believe it. 
Its just hitting so crazy that its not very vapable.


----------



## Riddle (11/9/14)

Looking neat man.


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

Shako said:


> Hi
> 
> I just made my twisted dual coil (0.3 Ohm) on my Tobh Atty v2 on my own sx350 mod. It looks awesome and pumps like a beast.
> View attachment 11293
> ...


 
nice man awesome build. 0.3ohm will hit that hard. you may want to go a bit higher. around the 0.6ohm is more comfortable. then slowly make your way back down

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (11/9/14)

I made a parallel coil at 0.6ohm. Hits like a charm up until 30W even.


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

Riddle said:


> I made a parallel coil at 0.6ohm. Hits like a charm up until 30W even.


 

awesome!! i found that with each build i just dropped by 0.1 ohm so the change was gradual. and it didnt hit as hard. 0.6ohm still is my sweet spot for most jooses. few needs to be run at about 0.75ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (11/9/14)

Shako said:


> The taste is awesome and i still cant believe it.
> Its just hitting so crazy that its not very vapable.


 
1. Lower nic juice.
2. Zero nic juice.
3. Higher resistance coil.
4. Lower setting on mod.
5. Different flavour juice.
6. Higher VG/Lower (or zero) PG Juice mix --- (added on edit)

I would say any one, multiple, or all of those would change SOMETHING.
Gotta play around and find what works for you.

My gut feeling tells me that 3+4 combined is probably the best bet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/9/14)

yip you going to have to up them ohms 

what exactly happens that makes you say ''Its just hitting so crazy that its not very vapable.''


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

Riaz said:


> yip you going to have to up them ohms
> 
> what exactly happens that makes you say ''Its just hitting so crazy that its not very vapable.''


 
the vape may just be too hot and the lung hit is quite intense if you not used to it.. that was my experience when i decided to go from 0.6 to 0.3 in one step. lol... had to learn the hard way and speak with a gruff voice for a hour or so lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shako (11/9/14)

@Riaz - Its like my breath is taken away and a shot to the throat


----------



## Shako (11/9/14)

If i move the coils a bit lower will it help?


----------



## WHeunis (11/9/14)

Shako said:


> If i move the coils a bit lower will it help?


 
It might, but even if it does, a very highly doubt that the difference would be tangible enough to make an "unvapable" experience turn into acceptable.

I hazard the guess that it would make less than 1% difference, if numbers could be applied to it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (11/9/14)

Shako said:


> If i move the coils a bit lower will it help?


 
Show us how you line up your airholes instead.


----------



## Riddle (11/9/14)

It's worth a try


----------



## RIEFY (11/9/14)

Shako said:


> Hi
> 
> I just made my twisted dual coil (0.3 Ohm) on my Tobh Atty v2 on my own sx350 mod. It looks awesome and pumps like a beast.
> View attachment 11293
> ...


Shako your coil positioning must be altered so that your hole faces your coil in front of the coil if that makes sense. .3ohms is very much vapeable. just need to be setup properly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shako (11/9/14)

@Cape vaping supplies - You are absolutely correct. I change the position of the coils to horisontal in line with the air hole and moved the cotton abit away from the coil and it made a big difference. 

What i funny though is if i use all 3 air holes over the coils its still a little harsh but if i use one air hole its is much smoother.
Still have to get use to the hot vape.


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

Shako said:


> @Cape vaping supplies - You are absolutely correct. I change the position of the coils to horisontal in line with the air hole and moved the cotton abit away from the coil and it made a big difference.
> 
> What i funny though is if i use all 3 air holes over the coils its still a little harsh but if i use one air hole its is much smoother.
> Still have to get use to the hot vape.


 
these coils builds takes a while and at first you tend to want to go low. but you will figure out what works for you and your juice options the more u play around

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shako (11/9/14)

I made a 0.8 ohm dual coils 2.5mm diameter on the Tobh Atty and it was good but the flavour in this one is unbelievable. Not sure if its the low ohm or the twisted pair but if i play around with this a little more will get it perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shako (11/9/14)

Thanks for the help everyone. If you got other suggestion or better types of coils please let me know. 

Loving This.


----------



## Riddle (11/9/14)

Next will be the zipper coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shako (11/9/14)

@Riddle -  I was looking at the twisted pair and that's what was going through my head. Hahahahaha


----------



## Riddle (11/9/14)

I want to sit down and do it. But I want to go for about a 0.2ohm only problem is the lowest the eVic can take is 0.5ohm


----------



## shabbar (11/9/14)

.9 is my sweet spot , went down to .7 but a very harsh vape , did not enjoy it


----------



## WHeunis (11/9/14)

shabbar said:


> .9 is my sweet spot , went down to .7 but a very harsh vape , did not enjoy it


 
0.8 was "it" for me... sadly that is unachievable now with 32g kanthal.
Will probably get different kanthal when I order some hardware again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/9/14)

I vape my tobh at 0.3 no issues. 6mg juice airflow wide open. Direct lung hits are awesome


----------



## Riddle (11/9/14)

I just tried @Shako build now after the airflow had been adjusted. I think it's just perfect. Well done man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (11/9/14)

nice coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

